# Straps - recommendations (for Millemetri), which are available from Anonimo and from 3rd parties?



## omega1848 (Oct 26, 2007)

Straps - recommendations (for Millemetri), which are available from Anonimo and from 3rd parties?


Hi there,
I come across a very nice Anonimo Millemtri which steel bracelet, but since I am more a fan of leather or rubber straps I am now looking into the various possibilities to exchange and fit the Millemetri with a nice strap.
Unfortunately the Anonimo webpage does not provide enough material or information about the available original Anonimo straps and buckles/ clasps.
In particular I am looking for bands/ straps with pin buckle.


Can you post/ name nice straps and buckles?
Preferred "original" Anonimo, but 3rd parties are welcome as well!


What length does the original Anonimo straps come (120/75???)?


And pictures would be great as well 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dan1947 (Aug 5, 2011)

I've always had good luck with these two strap makers. Don't think you can go wrong with either.
Europelli - Exquisite Watch Straps
Toshi Straps! Handmade leather watch straps - home page


----------



## lenny17373 (Jan 9, 2012)

+1 for Toshi, nice guy and very well made straps. Have recently had a nice ammo made for me by Lederarts (sic?) which is also very nice. For rubber I don't think you can beat Bonetto Cinturini. I have a couple of the Kodiak straps and, maybe it's just me but they're just ok and a bit petite.







Here's a pic of the Lederats strap


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh boy, the Millemetri is a great watch for trying different straps! Any 22mm strap should add a different vibe to the watch.

Anonimo Kodiak straps work well, and I'm pretty sure they come in standard or long lengths.

I've also really enjoyed Maratac Elites, Bonetto Cinturini, and Kain Heritage straps on mine. But really, there are tons of really cool options...I'm sure this thread will get pretty long! Also, if you like rubber, lots of guys around here seem to like the Isofrane too. Here are some assorted shots of my Anonimos, past and present. 

Kodiak

















Maratac (these seem to be really long. I end up on the 2nd tightest hole to fit my 7 1/2" wrist)

































Kain Heritage

























BC


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

I've been really happy with the straps I've bought from Toshi (Rich). Here is my old Mille' on a Fudge Toshi:


----------



## Ben Montgomery (Aug 28, 2012)

I've had good results with John Glance who owns Dangerous9Straps. The link is provided below.
Dangerous9straps


----------



## omega1848 (Oct 26, 2007)

You guys rock, please keep going!
thx!


----------



## gmacln (Feb 8, 2009)

I've purchased several straps from Toshi - Rich is a great guy to deal with and the quality of his straps are outstanding. If you are looking for an Ammo strap, check out Vintager Straps. I purchased a Mauser strap that looks incredible. Micah is also top notch and stands behind his work.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Toshi makes great straps. Bought a Saddle and is more than pleased with the quality. 

Just ordered a strap from Bas & Lokes in Australia for my Pro GMT and will post a pic and give you a first impression review when it arrives. 

HAGWE


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

I've never heard of Bas & Lokes before, but just checked out the website and their stuff looks quite nice. And in my own back yard too :-!


----------

